# ICK’s big blue man biter.



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What the heck did Roman cross this with? Wouldn't you love to see ICK's ped on that thing?!?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG. That would be scary to run from. Even scarier if you fell down.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

lol man that is a heck of a beast


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol wow I'd be throwing someone down so I could get away! XD


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> What the heck did Roman cross this with? Wouldn't you love to see ICK's ped on that thing?!?


i cant see the pic


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a hippo chasing a man.
You know that man had to be crapping his pants running away from that animal!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hehehe...

The hippo looks fiercely p/o'd in the eyes... Still has food hanging out it's mouth too. Now I wanna go watch Ace Ventura Pet Detective: When nature calls... Down Boba


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Lol wow I'd be throwing someone down so I could get away! XD


gotta do it on the down low though so it looks like they tripped, :roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> gotta do it on the down low though so it looks like they tripped, :roll:


:rofl:LMAO! i ain't gotta outrun him,I just gotta outrun you!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :rofl:LMAO! i ain't gotta outrun him,I just gotta outrun you!


hahahaha, thats for sure. LMAO:rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats my new pups grand sire "hippy da hipo" boasts a 68 inch head and weighs in at 6000 lbs don't let the color fool you he is a game one for sure!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao, that dang hippo reminds me of my indigo... see the resemblence?










DISCLAIMER: SHE IS PREGNANT IN THIS PICTURE, NOT REALLY THIS OUT OF SHAPE LOL


----------

